# Aggressive bees



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I've got some fairly gentle bees, but if they catch a hive beetle on a comb, they go Rambo on them. That being said, my first year in I had a hive that I could work veil-less, really gentle productive bees. Come late August, they were mite and disease ridden. I had a hive that year that was the exact opposite too. As soon as I moved the follower board, they were trying to chew my face off. They made it through the year, into spring and superseded the queen. Calmed them right down. I think there may be something to the mean bees are better survivors argument, but I've got bees now that are pretty easy going. I can work them with only a veil, and on a bad day get stung maybe 4 times.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I can correlate some increase in defensive behavior with high levels of mite tolerance. However, this is not set in stone. My bees on average are very workable with nothing more than a veil and smoker.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Smoke, should have said veil and smoker. Smoke makes a huge difference.


----------



## newbeezer (Apr 1, 2016)

When it comes to varroa, hive beetles and wax moth, I don't think the temperament has too much to do with it. I feel hygienic qualities are much more important to look for in keeping bees. All my hives are wild survivor bees and more than likely have a bit of AHB in them so they're not the most gentle creatures and I still have issues with all the nasty intruders.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I shouldn't have a mite within miles.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

That bad, huh? How are the Frost queens working for you?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Nordak said:


> That bad, huh? How are the Frost queens working for you?


They have their moments. So far so good on the Frost queens. It's way too early to know anything definitive though.


----------



## intothewind (Jul 17, 2016)

Itd be a major bummer if so, but I have worked a few TF hives. i met a man in Marin who has some hives running TF for several years. He uses no smoke. One hive Completely ignored us...bees only cared about getting back into hive. They were gentle overall.


----------

